# H4H Sunday 4th October Curry Night



## Fish (Aug 24, 2015)

I was going to leave this until about a month before as people drop out when things like this get posted too early but as I've been informed its been asked about, here goes.

I have provisional booked HERE and at present based it on last years numbers, which can be amended closer to the day.

If you search their website you will notice they have an excellent range of food and they are perfectly located next to and near many pubs/bars and with a club across the road to which I have also sent correspondence to.

So, I'd like to get an idea of numbers so please state your interest below.

Thank you.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 24, 2015)

Did someone mention curry & beer?

Yes please Robin.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm in ( someone let Fish know )


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 24, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm in ( someone let Fish know )
		
Click to expand...

Robin.... Phil's in.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 24, 2015)

Well organised Robin :thup:

Yes please and its only a mile back to the premier inn where I am stopping so no ridiculous taxi journeys this year.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm staying in the nearby travelodge so, yes please, curry sounds good!


----------



## Val (Aug 24, 2015)

Yes please


----------



## Fish (Aug 24, 2015)

Roll up roll up for a night of curry delights 
	


Fish
Hobbit
Liverpoolphil
Lincoln Quaker
FairwayDodger
Val


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm in and so to will be Kraxx

For anyone interested I googled the curry houses a while back Route to the curry house from Travelodge it's only a 4 min walk there and a 24mins stagger back and on the way back it's under the railway lines not over them.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Aug 24, 2015)

Count me in too Robin.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm in.

Fish
Hobbit
Liverpoolphil
Lincoln Quaker
FairwayDodger
Val
Blue in Munich
OxfordComma


----------



## Fish (Aug 24, 2015)

Roll up roll up for a night of curry delights  







Fish
Hobbit
Liverpoolphil
Lincoln Quaker
FairwayDodger
Val
Khamelion
Kraxx
Oxfordcomma
Blue in Munich


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 24, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			I'm in and so to will be Kraxx

For anyone interested I googled the curry houses a while back Route to the curry house from Travelodge it's only a 4 min walk there and a 24mins stagger back and on the way back it's under the railway lines not over them.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly safe to crawl back under the railway 

Just a quiet one though


----------



## 2blue (Aug 24, 2015)

Well sorted Robin....  yeah, Beer & curry for me.. Ta


----------



## Fish (Aug 24, 2015)

Roll up roll up for a night of curry delights  







Fish
Hobbit
Liverpoolphil
Lincoln Quaker
FairwayDodger
Val
Khamelion
Kraxx
Oxfordcomma
Blue in Munich
2blue


----------



## Fish (Aug 30, 2015)

Keep the names coming guys & girls, even if you live the area and can't attend the H4H day your more than welcome to join in and meet some of us forumers, not sure if any of the guys from GM Towers are attending this year :mmm:


----------



## john0 (Aug 30, 2015)

Fish said:



			I was going to leave this until about a month before as people drop out when things like this get posted too early but as I've been informed its been asked about, here goes.

I have provisional booked HERE and at present based it on last years numbers, which can be amended closer to the day.

If you search their website you will notice they have an excellent range of food and they are perfectly located next to and near many pubs/bars and with a club across the road to which I have also sent correspondence to.

So, I'd like to get an idea of numbers so please state your interest below.

Thank you.

View attachment 16588

Click to expand...

Why the picture of the strange man playing with trains?


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 3, 2015)

Can you add me and my dad please mate, thank you.


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 3, 2015)

Fish
Hobbit
Liverpoolphil
Lincoln Quaker
FairwayDodger
Val
Khamelion
Kraxx
Oxfordcomma
Blue in Munich
2blue      
Pokerjoke
Pokerjoke's Dad
Paperboy
Paperboy's mate


----------



## Fish (Sep 4, 2015)

Are the NW boys not back down this year?


----------



## vkurup (Sep 4, 2015)

I live around the corner so Will aim to join for the B&C night..


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 4, 2015)

Fish said:



			Are the NW boys not back down this year?
		
Click to expand...

I put a thread up elsdwhere to see if 2-3 others fancy it, but no takers this year.

I only started a new job last week, and my hols are less, also.

Still a very outside chance I'll come, but not likely this year.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 4, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I put a thread up elsdwhere to see if 2-3 others fancy it, but no takers this year.

I only started a new job last week, and my hols are less, also.

Still a very outside chance I'll come, but not likely this year.
		
Click to expand...

Don't listen to him Robin, the real reason is, it's the Derby that weekend and he's worried about meeting up with MikeH and the other bluenoses&#128515;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 5, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Don't listen to him Robin, the real reason is, it's the Derby that weekend and he's worried about meeting up with MikeH and the other bluenoses&#62979;
		
Click to expand...

I dont follow horse racing.


----------



## Fish (Sep 18, 2015)

16 so far, I need to give a flash figure to the restaurant soon, its obviously not set in stone but would be nice to have a few more commitments, last year was an excellent turnout, so lets be havin' you.  

Fish
Hobbit
Liverpoolphil
Lincoln Quaker
FairwayDodger
Val
Khamelion
Kraxx
Oxfordcomma
Blue in Munich
2blue 
Pokerjoke
Pokerjoke's Dad
Paperboy
Paperboy's mate

vkurup (poss)


----------



## 2blue (Sep 18, 2015)

Just wondering if anybody else is down on the Sat & out for a drink etc?? I think its L-Quaker & me'sel at present :thup: that's if he gets back, on his bike, from the Outer Hebs in time


----------



## Val (Sep 18, 2015)

Robin, im out. Can't make H4H due to work


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 18, 2015)

Count me in.........


----------



## richart (Sep 18, 2015)

2blue said:



			Just wondering if anybody else is down on the Sat & out for a drink etc?? I think its L-Quaker & me'sel at present :thup: that's if he gets back, on his bike, from the Outer Hebs in time 

Click to expand...

 I will be around Saturday night. Football in the afternoon against Boro. Not sure if Brian (Hobbit) is going, but if so I imagine he will be up for a beer or eight !


----------



## john0 (Sep 18, 2015)

richart said:



			I will be around Saturday night. Football in the afternoon getting stuffed by Boro. Not sure if Brian (Hobbit) is going, but if so I imagine he will be up for a beer or eight !
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you


----------



## richart (Sep 18, 2015)

john0 said:



			Fixed that for you 

Click to expand...

 In your dreams sonny. Didn't we take four points off you last season ?


----------



## rickg (Sep 18, 2015)

Sorry Robin, won't be there Sunday....don't fly in from Scotland until gone 8 pm and then got to get down to Surrey from Luton Airport.
Have a beer for me though. :thup:


----------



## john0 (Sep 18, 2015)

richart said:



			In your dreams sonny. Didn't we take four points off you last season ?
		
Click to expand...

And your final league position was what again?


----------



## Region3 (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't want to take this off track, but will you be in there all night or moving on to a pub after the food?


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 22, 2015)

Region3 said:



			I don't want to take this off track, but will you be in there all night or moving on to a pub after the food?
		
Click to expand...


Oh it will probably be a wander afterwards, along with a stagger


----------



## Region3 (Sep 22, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Oh it will probably be a wander afterwards, along with a stagger
		
Click to expand...

Cool. I can't sign up for the food because there is absolutely nothing on their menu that Mrs.3 will eat, but we'll join you after for a lemonade


----------



## Fish (Sep 25, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Cool. I can't sign up for the food because there is absolutely nothing on their menu that Mrs.3 will eat, but we'll join you after for a lemonade 

Click to expand...

I can request something specific for your good lady if you want, let me know if you want me to do that for you.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 25, 2015)

Fish said:



			I can request something specific for your good lady if you want, let me know if you want me to do that for you.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer Robin, but we have decided to go to Nando's just down the road.

I've asked Glyn to let me know when you leave and we'll catch up with you for a drink.
Unless you already know which bar you'll be in?


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 25, 2015)

Region3 said:



			I don't want to take this off track, but will you be in there all night or moving on to a pub after the food?
		
Click to expand...

No doubt there will be some who will be doing a good impression of slalom skiing on a dry road


----------



## Fish (Sep 25, 2015)

16 still so far, I need to give a flash figure to the restaurant over the next couple of days,  it's obviously not set in stone but would be nice to have a few more commitments, last year was an excellent turnout, so let's be havin' you. 

I think due to a few of us playing at Blackmoor earlier in the afternoon, may I suggest meeting in the pub next door anytime from 7.30pm with the view of moving to the restaurant enmass at 8.30pm and then returning to the pub/s either side for more meeting & greetings & no doubt with some mischief and devilment from our resident joker MR Hobbit, we could also all go to the club across the road



Fish
Hobbit
Liverpoolphil
Lincoln Quaker
FairwayDodger
Whereditgo
Khamelion
Kraxx
Oxfordcomma
Blue in Munich
2blue 
Pokerjoke
Pokerjoke's Dad
Paperboy
Paperboy's mate

vkurup (poss)


----------



## rickg (Sep 25, 2015)

Have a beer for me....I'll be in a passport queue at Luton Airport!!! 

Swiftly followed by an M25/M3 queue.....


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2015)

rickg said:



			Have a beer for me....I'll be in a passport queue at Luton Airport!!! 

Swiftly followed by an M25/M3 queue.....
		
Click to expand...

There will be a cold cup of tea waiting for you in leafy Surrey.:thup:


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 29, 2015)

Robin my second guest will be along for curry and a few drinks as well &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Fish (Sep 29, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			Robin my second guest will be along for curry and a few drinks as well &#128077;&#127995;
		
Click to expand...

No problem, I have a table for 20 secured and can add to that if we have a last minute rush


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 29, 2015)

Robin, can you put me down please?&#128515;


----------



## Fish (Sep 29, 2015)

Great, up to 18 now, plenty of room for more, come on, you know you want to


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 29, 2015)

Fish said:



			Great, up to 18 now, plenty of room for more, come on, you know you want to  

Click to expand...

Thanks&#128077;


----------



## 2blue (Sep 29, 2015)

A Surrey Curry.....   what the F**Ks that going to be like?? Well we're gonna find out..... 2 days in a row ..... get in there Robin :thup::thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 29, 2015)

2blue said:



			A Surrey Curry.....   what the F**Ks that going to be like??
		
Click to expand...

 More expensive than what you are used to.:thup:


----------



## 2blue (Sep 30, 2015)

richart said:



			More expensive than what you are used to.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Aye.....I hear the exchange rate has worsened for us in the Northern Power-house, despite our guys bringing good weather & bright prospects to Brighton


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 30, 2015)

2blue said:



			Aye.....I hear the exchange rate has worsened for us in the Northern Power-house, despite our guys bringing good weather & bright prospects to Brighton 

Click to expand...

Lol, Brighton hope you've got a Sat Nav Dave. Your at least one county out if your off to Brighton


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 2, 2015)

So looking forward to catching up over a few glasses of orange and tuna bagette, followed by an early night...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			So looking forward to catching up over a few glasses of orange and tuna bagette, followed by an early night...

Click to expand...

Excited by any chance ?!

My wife can't understand why I have all my  clothes sorted already - bag packed and ticking the days off on the calendar


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 2, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Excited by any chance ?!*

My wife can't understand why I have all my  clothes sorted already - bag packed and ticking the days off on the calendar 

Click to expand...

I may have just wee'd a little...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			I may have just wee'd a little...
		
Click to expand...

Is that not just age related


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 2, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is that not just age related 

Click to expand...

There's only a few years between us Phil, and you may even be the older.:ears:


----------



## vkurup (Oct 2, 2015)

Been off the thread  for a while..  and not looking fwd to going to Manchester next day.  For my benefit (and maybe others).. what is the order of play?

Sun 4th Oct afternoon: Blackmoor?
Sun 4th Oct evening: Beer & Curry in Woking:  Beer 730pm, Curry 830pm (do we finalise the place)
Mon 5th Oct: H4H at West Hill. 
... any more games for anyone?


----------



## 2blue (Oct 2, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			Lol, *Brighton* hope you've got a Sat Nav Dave. Your at least one county out if your off to Brighton 

Click to expand...

The reference was to Jeremy putting the 'Bright' back in Brighton...  haha. I've already got my Sat-Nav programmed ....  it says "Welcome to the Sarf.... Just join the queue for the M25 Car-park"....  can't wait  ......  but Robin says it'll be allrite :thup:


----------



## vkurup (Oct 2, 2015)

Fish,, can you add Dufferman (Adam) to the possible list.. He will try and persuade his Mrs to let him go.. He has only been married for a year, so likely he will be allowed..


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 2, 2015)

vkurup said:



			Fish,, can you add Dufferman (Adam) to the possible list.. He will try and persuade his Mrs to let him go.. He has only been married for a year, so likely he will be allowed..
		
Click to expand...

Hope the mrs will let you out Adam:rofl:


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 2, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Hope the mrs will let you out Adam:rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Thought he was tagged!


----------



## vkurup (Oct 2, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Thought he was tagged!
		
Click to expand...

Without wanting to upset the marital bliss... Adam gets a award for giving up golf and living the dream with the mrs.  he hasnt swung a club in about 3 months after he came back from the second honeymoon..


----------



## philly169 (Oct 2, 2015)

Have you got space for me?

I'm going to try and get down to watch the Arsenal vs Man U game somewhere, so I will need to eat!


----------



## Fish (Oct 2, 2015)

philly169 said:



			Have you got space for me?

I'm going to try and get down to watch the Arsenal vs Man U game somewhere, so I will need to eat!
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, the more the merrier


----------



## philly169 (Oct 4, 2015)

Do we know the official meeting pub?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 4, 2015)

Fish said:



			Yes mate, the more the merrier 

Click to expand...

Fish.....Try and go easy this year mate. Remember last year and the state you were in!


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks to everyone who came, it was a bit of a last minute dash for me as the traffic from Blackmoor was quite heavy, but it was good to meet everyone in the pub next door for quick pint before we then all embarked on the curry house.  

Alway nice to see some new faces off the forum and obviously all the usual suspects.

I thought the idea of us ordering and keeping the bills in smaller groups was very successful and protected those not having starters or many beers from subsidising those that are gannets :smirk:

I went for the restaurant's signature dish which was very nice, I'm not about heat and prefer flavour and this was definitely very flavoursome and very tender, I enjoyed my meal very much and had no ill effects the next day.

Although there was some minor banter at times, it was rather a quieter affair compared to last year, I wonder why  

Playing Blackmoor earlier certainly helped me as it meant I hadn't got a 5hr session in me prior to eating, so, with only a pint before & after at Blackmoor, 1 in the pub before & after and 1 in the curry house, I only consumed 5 pints all day, that has to be a record for me, but I did have to be in good shape to play with Peter & Rick at West Hill, so I had my sensible head on  

Anyway, thanks everyone for joining me


----------

